# 20 inch Colson in Central CA



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2017)

https://hanford.craigslist.org/atq/d/childs-colson-prewar-skiptooth/6238426487.html


What a cute little bike


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2017)

It's too small for me but perfect for @CWCMAN.   Go for it Eddie!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah, perfect for my seven year old son.

Nice bike Hummmm


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> Yeah, perfect for my seven year old son.
> 
> Nice bike Hummmm



too big for you?


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh please, if you take off your 4' stiletto heels, were the same size.


----------



## stoney (Jul 28, 2017)

Cute little bike for sure, I think it's a deal also.


----------



## jwages (Jul 28, 2017)

I bought this bicycle this morning. I was going to ask you guys about it before I bought it but he offered it at 120 so I pulled the trigger. He advertised it as prewar. I pick it up tomorrow. I did okay?


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 28, 2017)

It was this 1936 LWB Colson in Bakersfield. He couldn't figure out what he wanted for it. Here is his number: 661-588-4234


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 28, 2017)

jwages said:


> I bought this bicycle this morning. I was going to ask you guys about it before I bought it but he offered it at 120 so I pulled the trigger. He advertised it as prewar. I pick it up tomorrow. I did okay?



Come ride with us 8/26 (Rusty Riders of Visalia). We're meeting in downtown Visalia. Send PM if interested.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's not prewar but totally cool!  I think $120 on the west coast is a good price


----------



## jwages (Jul 28, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Come ride with us 8/26 (Rusty Riders of Visalia). We're meeting in downtown Visalia. Send PM if interested.



Hey, Jacob. I'm a brand new collector and so far have purchased two bicycles. Both are so small I'd have to go to clown college to learn how to ride them. When I find something my size I'll join you guys for sure.


----------



## jwages (Jul 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not prewar but totally cool!  I think $120 on the west coast is a good price




I drove out to look at it and pay the seller but couldn't tell the year. It's in good shape though. Small enough to display on a shelf.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2017)

jwages said:


> Hey, Jacob. I'm a brand new collector and so far have purchased two bicycles. Both are so small I'd have to go to clown college to learn how to ride them. When I find something my size I'll join you guys for sure.



I'm sure he would have something for you to ride


----------



## jwages (Jul 28, 2017)

And it has a bell.


----------



## jwages (Jul 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I'm sure he would have something for you to ride



I'm gonna leave that one alone.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 28, 2017)

jwages said:


> I'm gonna leave that one alone.



Sure! I have some loaners. I have some pics of 'em posted on our FB page. I'm heading to SF right now. My pal Brian and his son are borrowing a couple of my rides for tmw


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2017)

jwages said:


> I'm gonna leave that one alone.



Most of us bike guys have plenty to go around.


----------



## jwages (Jul 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Most of us bike guys have plenty to go around.



I'm new here. So I can't tell when people are kidding yet. That's very generous. I could use some early bike schoolin.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2017)

jwages said:


> I'm new here. So I can't tell when people are kidding yet. That's very generous. I could use some early bike schoolin.



There's a ton of help on here and I have this FB page too.  Feel free to reach out anytime.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868/


----------



## jwages (Jul 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> There's a ton of help on here and I have this FB page too.  Feel free to reach out anytime.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868/




Thanks, Robert. You're in for it though. I have a lot of questions. I've decided to pick up this little bike tonight. I'll post a thread about it with photos tomorrow. I'll probably need some help. -John


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 28, 2017)

Lol...bring it


jwages said:


> Thanks, Robert. You're in for it though. I have a lot of questions. I've decided to pick up this little bike tonight. I'll post a thread about it with photos tomorrow. I'll probably need some help. -John


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 28, 2017)

jwages said:


> Thanks, Robert. You're in for it though. I have a lot of questions. I've decided to pick up this little bike tonight. I'll post a thread about it with photos tomorrow. I'll probably need some help. -John



Great group of guys man! They've been more than helpful to me! You'll be glad you joined! Hopefully your good at retaining information cause there is far more than you probably think good score on the little guy!!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 28, 2017)

jwages said:


> I'm new here. So I can't tell when people are kidding yet. That's very generous. I could use some early bike schoolin.



I'm not kidding, I'll send more info regarding our next ride to you very soon. I'm on the road right now...


----------

